# TC Wagner Society



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I made a group for Wagnerfans called the TC Wagner Society. It's like any other Wagner Society only it's online and offers no Bayreuth ticket perks. But you can talk about Wagner and his things if you want.

To get to it chose Community > Groups from the menu at the top.

Join today. :wave:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I was thinking a potential use of the group could be to organize pranks on non-Wagner opera listeners. For example, it could be similar to that bait-and-switch Rickrolling trick, only we'd post youtube videos of, say, "rare Maria Callas footage", only to have it switch unexpectedly half way through to the most longwinded parts of _Parsifal_. We'll brainstorm in the group.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I was thinking a potential use of the group could be to organize pranks on non-Wagner opera listeners. For example, it could be similar to that bait-and-switch Rickrolling trick, only we'd post youtube videos of, say, "rare Maria Callas footage", only to have it switch unexpectedly half way through to the most longwinded parts of _Parsifal_. We'll brainstorm in the group.


The best stage magicians don't reveal their trade secrets in advance.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> The best stage magicians don't reveal their trade secrets in advance.


Hopefully they'll read "Wagner" and not even open this thread!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Unfortunately they'll read "started by Couchie" and will open it.:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey sospiro! Found a video you may be interested in...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I just finished watching the entire _Die Walkure_ for the first time ever today! Needless to say, I am now a committed Wagnerian! Hojotoho!

I think my first entire Ring experience I will not write about simply because it is so overwhelming, but stay tuned for a long and passionate series of reviews once I am done.

See you in the groups!


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

As a member of the UK Wagner Society I feel compelled to join.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Totally in.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*waves sword in air*

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahms!!!


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Polednice said:


> *waves sword in air*
> 
> Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahms!!!


death to the infidels!! you want war you've got it!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*waves sword in air*

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahms!!!

Of course we were all awaiting your arrival. With Wagner there is always the need for a little lightweight comic diversion.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

There, I joined.

I feel so much better now.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> *waves sword in air*
> 
> Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahms!!!


*Brandishes sword and waves it high above own head*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGNEEEEER!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm also totally in!
Maybe we can eventually get so strong that everyone of us will get a ticket to Bayreuth. Actually, they will be begging us to come.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ooopera said:


> I'm also totally in!
> Maybe we can eventually get so strong that everyone of us will get a ticket to Bayreuth. Actually, they will be begging us to come.


 They'll stage the Ring just for us! Doors closed to everybody else!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I'm in! But I won't have time to read the interesting linked articles for a while...Real life is intervening at the moment.


----------

